# Movement



## rugersmom (Oct 28, 2013)

As most of you know I am interested in getting into showing with Ruger. We have gone to one show, he had a short coat that is still growing in but looks much better now, and we went unopposed in a/o handler. I am learning a lot about conformation and think his is pretty good but I am still a little clueless on movement. I know what good movement is for horses and I think Rugers is pretty good. He doesn't "paddle" and seems to have a pretty big stride, the only thing I notice is his hind legs really come up underneath them, I am not sure if he reaches up to far? Perhaps running a different pace would help.. anyways here are a few still shots until I can get a video... any critiques would be appreciated 
The first one was from our first time running and the second picture from our last time where he was starting to get tired (hence the tongue) 
View attachment DSC_0128.jpg


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmmm not bad I would say the biggest issue I see is his croup falling off and low tail set. Have we seen stacked pictures of him yet?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is he crabbing/sidewinding? I agree with Anney as far as his croup/tail goes too.


----------

